# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Escenius bicolor

## Pedro Albino

Um dos meus peixes favoritos em relação ao comportamento.

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Também tenho um e gosto muito dele!  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Bom dia, realmente é um peixe estectacular, boa escolha quer para aquarios grandes como mais pequenos.

Nome do Peixe: Ecsecius bicolor
Família:  Blenniidae
Ordem:  Perciformes  (Percas)
Classe:  Actinopterygii (peixes com raios nas barbatanas)
Tamanho máx.:  11.0 cm 
Ambiente:  associadas(os) a recifes; Marinhos; intervalo de profundidade 1 – 25 m
Clima: tropical; 30°N - 30°S
Reprodução:  Elevada, tempo mínimo de duplicação da população menor que 15 meses)
Vulnerabilidade: Baixa, peixe resistente.
Distribuição:  Indo-Pacific: Maldives to the Phoenix Islands, north to Ryukyu Islands, south to the southern Great Barrier Reef; throughout Micronesia.
Morfologia:  Espinhos dorsais (total): 11 - 12; Raios dorsais (total): 15 - 18; Espinhos anais 2; Anal soft rays: 17 – 21. Ocorre em três fases de cores: uma anteriormente preta, ae posteriormente amarela (bicolor).
Biologia:  Vive entre rochas nadando entre as cavidades, onde se pode facilmente esconder de possíveis predadores, alimenta-se de algas, de flocos, granulado e comida congelada. Ovíparo.
Perigo: inofensivo

E para animar um pouco o forum aqui fica um registo de um video feito por mim enquanto ouvia a minha musica (Salsa), e não é que o Ecsenios parece ouvir a musica e dança para nós, disfrutem :SbOk5:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n67lszrjVME

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Hugo,

Não sei se será inofensivo, pelo menos tenho fortes suspeitas que anda a comer as minhas xénias, desde que entrou que tenho notado as xénias parcialmente comidas, não tenho certeza, mas há grandes probabilidades.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

Boas 
Eu também tive um exemplar desses, e ele mordiscava a minha pocillopora laranja regularmente. 
Contudo, esses comportamentos devem variar de indíviduo para indíviduo obviamente.

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Não sei se será inofensivo, pelo menos tenho fortes suspeitas que anda a comer as minhas xénias, desde que entrou que tenho notado as xénias parcialmente comidas, não tenho certeza, mas há grandes probabilidades.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


É pá! Se for verdade compro uns poucos :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Boas 
> Eu também tive um exemplar desses, e ele mordiscava a minha pocillopora laranja regularmente. 
> Contudo, esses comportamentos devem variar de indíviduo para indíviduo obviamente.
> 
> Cumps.


Bem que eu desconfiava...tenho 2 pocciliporas com cortes nos pólipos a parecer máquina zero e tudo esde que o ecsenius se instalou na rocha, onde estão as pocilloporas...já estou a ver que o meu também tem esse problema!

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Tenho uma boa solução para o apetite dele... um Lineathus! 

É que nem deixa o Escenius sair muito da "toca"...dá-lhe logo uma corrida! 

Andam picados desde o dia em que entrou o escenius, de salientar que o meu Lineathus é bastante agressivo com os restantes "primos" cirugiões que entram no aquário e não tolera ver o Escenius a "bicar", a única altura em que eles se dão bem é quando os alimento, o lineathus nessa altura só vê comida à frente e não quer saber dos outros!  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

após ter introduzido o ecsenius bicolor, realmente tiva verificado que algo andava a rapar as pociloporas e ontem fui averiguar. O dito peixe chegou perto de uma das vitimas e rapou-lhe um "ramo".

Após ter a confirmação, retirei-o e coloquei num nano que só tem moles.

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> após ter introduzido o ecsenius bicolor, realmente tiva verificado que algo andava a rapar as pociloporas e ontem fui averiguar. O dito peixe chegou perto de uma das vitimas e rapou-lhe um "ramo".
> 
> Após ter a confirmação, retirei-o e coloquei num nano que só tem moles.


Viva 

Afinal e pelos vistos não era só o meu lol. Era uma coisa impressionante, de 2 em 2 minutos lá ía ele bicar na pocillopora. Ele comia de tudo inclusive pólipos do dito coral. 
Agora só falta implicar nesse nano com os corais moles!

Cumps.
Ricardo Ferreira

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

agora não se pode aventurar muito, tem um premnas que não deixa aventurar-se muito junto dos zuanthus (que é a sua casa). Pelo menos já limpou umas alguitas que lá tinha!

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá,
> 
> após ter introduzido o ecsenius bicolor, realmente tiva verificado que algo andava a rapar as pociloporas e ontem fui averiguar. O dito peixe chegou perto de uma das vitimas e rapou-lhe um "ramo".
> 
> Após ter a confirmação, retirei-o e coloquei num nano que só tem moles.


Olá Bruno,

Como conseguiste apanhar o Ecsenius Bicolor? Já tentei de várias formas mas é complicado, é muito desconfiado e desaparece nos buracos.

Está a rapar a minha Pocilopora Rosa e não dá descanso.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Miguel,

no mau caso foi simples. Vi qual era a rocha que ele usava como casa, depois de ele fugir para o seu buraco, levantei a rocha e levei-a para o lava-louça. A partir daí, foi só apanhá-lo.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.
Tenho um num nano de 60Lts que enquanto não o alimentei,me ìa desbastando as Xénias.Assim que passei a ter o cuidado de o alimentar com camarão,passou-lhe a crise.
Em suma...como num àqua de grande volume não è fácil alimentá-lo e isto porque conforme aqui foi dito è um peixe que anda só pelas esquinas de assustadiço que è (desculpem a graçola)...há que optar em tê-lo num àqua de grande volume e ele não chegando à comida tem que fazer pela vida!!!ou o mantemos em um nano ou num refúgio.
Um abraço.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

O meu desapareceu ontem  :EEK!:  !

Fartámo-nos de procurar em todo o aquário (Percula 90) e não o encontramos em lado nenhum, ele vinha sempre comer com os outros, fora da hora da refeição estava em cima das rochas ou dentro com a cabeça de fora.

Procurei também nos compartimentos do Percula e não estava em lado nenhum...

Devo assumir que:

Morreu e foi comido por eremitas e/ou nassarios?
Está de gréve dentro das rochas e não quer sair?
Saltou para fora do aquario (embora não o tenhamos visto em lado nenum)?

Se acharem que devia colocar isto num topico à parte digam-me.

Já alguém teve um blenny desaparecido que tenha reaparecido?  :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O meu desapareceu ontem  !
> 
> Fartámo-nos de procurar em todo o aquário (Percula 90) e não o encontramos em lado nenhum, ele vinha sempre comer com os outros, fora da hora da refeição estava em cima das rochas ou dentro com a cabeça de fora.
> 
> Procurei também nos compartimentos do Percula e não estava em lado nenhum...
> 
> Devo assumir que:
> 
> Morreu e foi comido por eremitas e/ou nassarios?
> ...


 :Olá: Viva
O Escenius bicolor é conhecido por poder mordiscar e comer pólipos de corais sps, mantos de tridacna, pólipos de corais LPS o que leva a que frequentemente seja considerado/conotado como não seguro para o recife e não colocado por essa razão. Além disso também é conhecido por ser um "saltador para o infinito", por isso sugeria que procurasses também fora do aquário em cantos, debaixo de móveis, etc..., caso não encontres, pelo menos ajudará a excluir essa possibilidade. O facto de não o veres não significa que a sombra lhe tenha velado os olhos...frequentemente peixes pequenos retiram-se para locais fora do campo de visão, tanto dos habitantes de dentro do aquário como os de fora, para porem em prática a máxima de: 


> para vivermos tranquilos fiquemos fora de visão e assim vivamos escondidos


...e um dia resolvem vir ver como nadam as coisas lá no bulício da área visível....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel Correia

> O meu desapareceu ontem  !
> 
> Fartámo-nos de procurar em todo o aquário (Percula 90) e não o encontramos em lado nenhum, ele vinha sempre comer com os outros, fora da hora da refeição estava em cima das rochas ou dentro com a cabeça de fora.
> 
> Procurei também nos compartimentos do Percula e não estava em lado nenhum...
> 
> Devo assumir que:
> 
> Morreu e foi comido por eremitas e/ou nassarios?
> ...


Olá António,

Já me aconteceu ficar sem vê-lo durante um dia, foi no início, não voltou a repetir até então.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Hoje já é o segundo dia que está desaparecido  :Frown: 

Ele já tinha uns meses de aquario e não entrou nada de novo (por isso não estaria escondido por se sentir ameaçado).

Ele andava perfeitamente saudável, tal como os outros.

No chão, debaixo de moveis e etc já procuramos e não estava (será que um dos nossos gatos o comeu?...)

Se ele tivesse morrido e fosse comido por nassarius e eremitas não sobrava nada (espinhas) ?

Acho a situação estranha mas é a minha primeira baixa.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Hoje era o 3º dia do desaparecimento.

Um amigo tinha-me recomendado desligar as bombas todas e tirar o escumador do compartimento do percula, hoje decidi-me a fazer-lo.

Não é que o gajo estava mesmo perdido à nora nessa parte do aquário!!!

Já tinhamos visto esses compartimentos varias vezes, mas sem as bombas a funcionar e ele a não ter de lutar contra correntes explorou partes novas e apareceu onde o conseguimos ver!

Foi uma trabalheira apanhar-lo daquele espaço e passar para a parte principal do aquario, mas já lá anda a nadar e em cima das rochas favoritas dele. :Vitoria:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos
Não è que o safado do meu Escénio quando desligo a bomba se mete na boca de saída da mesma!!!.Por acaso deu para reparar,assim,sempre que preciso ligá-la tenho que ver se o rapaz está lá dentro e só ligo pela certa.
Quando vi o teu post,embora com esta expriência,nunca me passou pela cabeça fazer referência a este facto...pelo que fico contente que tenhas dado com ele...e quando o rapaz andar desaparecido...já lhe conheces as voltas.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Olá a todos
> Não è que o safado do meu Escénio quando desligo a bomba se mete na boca de saída da mesma!!!.Por acaso deu para reparar,assim,sempre que preciso ligá-la tenho que ver se o rapaz está lá dentro e só ligo pela certa.
> Quando vi o teu post,embora com esta expriência,nunca me passou pela cabeça fazer referência a este facto...pelo que fico contente que tenhas dado com ele...e quando o rapaz andar desaparecido...já lhe conheces as voltas.
> Um abraço.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Essa mania de se esconder nas bombas o meu tem a mesma mania, é preciso ter cuidado... acho que será para ter uma visão melhor sobre o aquário!:P

----------


## João Castelo

já andava a namorar um peixe destes há algum tempo e ontem coloquei um que comprei na Natureline.

É espectacular. Até agora, a casa dele tem sido escondido no meio dos pratos de uma Montipora. Vamos ver com se vai aconchegar no futuro.

Adoro aqueles " cornichos ".

JC

----------

